# Vorgehen ohne Herstellerangaben



## danielR (17 März 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem. Wir setzen ein Schütz ein, für das der Hersteller mir keine B10d-Angabe machen kann. Meine Frage dazu ist, gibt es einen fixen Wert den ich annehmen kann ähnlich der 10 Jahre bei MTTFd?

Ich habe dann noch eine zweite Frage. Wir setzten zur Zeit noch Asynchronmotoren für eine aerodynamische Bremse (Pitch) ein. Sind Asynchronmotoren überhaupt bewährte Bauteile und darf ich diese überahupt für SiFus einsetzen?


----------



## Safety (18 März 2010)

Wenn ein B10d  – Wert nicht vorliegt. 

In diesem Fall nimmt man den vom Hersteller spezifizierten Wert für die mechanische und elektrische Lebensdauer der Komponenten/Bauteile, der alle Ausfälle (gefährliche und ungefährliche) berücksichtigt, oft auch als B10  – Wert bezeichnet und nimmt an, dass 50% der Gesamtausfälle gefährlich sind. Siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt C.4.3

Der Motor gehört nur bedingt zur SIFU, man muss dafür sorgen das er kein Monemt mehr aufbauen kann also keine Gefahr darstellt. Der Aktor der Sifu ist hier z.B. der Schütz oder ein Umrichter. Natürlich muss auch der Motor nach Sicherheitsgesichtspunkten ausgelegt werden, dieser sollte einem beim laufen nicht auseinander fliegen

​


----------



## danielR (19 März 2010)

Erst mal Danke für die Antwort. 



> In diesem Fall nimmt man den vom Hersteller spezifizierten Wert für die mechanische und elektrische Lebensdauer der Komponenten/Bauteile, der alle Ausfälle (gefährliche und ungefährliche) berücksichtigt, oft auch als B10 – Wert bezeichnet und nimmt an, dass 50% der Gesamtausfälle gefährlich sind. Siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt C.4.3


Der Hersteller teilte mir hierzu mit, dass er keine B10 Werte hat und auch nicht prüfen kann bzw. will. 





> We would need to block a short circuit station during  months.


Kann ich da noch irgendwas machen außer mir ein anderen Hersteller suchen?



> Der Motor gehört nur bedingt zur SIFU, man muss dafür sorgen das er kein Monemt mehr aufbauen kann also keine Gefahr darstellt. Der Aktor der Sifu ist hier z.B. der Schütz oder ein Umrichter. Natürlich muss auch der Motor nach Sicherheitsgesichtspunkten ausgelegt werden, dieser sollte einem beim laufen nicht auseinander fliegen


Das ist bei uns im Wind nicht ganz richtig. Wir müssen den Motor bewegen damit wir hier eine sichere Position mit den Blättern anfahren um so die Anlage zu bremsen. Wenn ich allerding falsch liege dann umso besser für uns.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es sichere Servomotoren gibt aber gibt es auch sichere Asynchronmotoren?


----------



## Safety (20 März 2010)

Hallo,
Also zunächst muss man definieren was die Sicherheitsfunktion ist.
Ich kenne Deine Anwendung nicht, aber du schreibst Du musst eine Position anfahren um zu Bremsen. Für mich wäre eine SIFU Zuhaltung der Verriegelnden Beweglichen Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung bis die Anlage sicher steht und dazu muss man den Stillstand erkennen und den Antrieb oder die Antriebe sicher STO schalten. 

Wenn Du aus Prozesstechnischen Gründen eine Position anfahren musst aber während dessen keine Gefahr für den Bediener ausgeht, weil dieser sich zwangsweise außerhalb des Gefahrenbereich befindet, verhindert durch die VBTS mit Zuhaltung, dann muss dies aus sicht des Personenschutzes nicht sicher passieren. 

Aber wie geschrieben das sind alles Vermutungen da jede Anwendung sehr individuell verschieden ist!

Die Antwort zu dem Schütz hast Du Dir selbst gegeben!


----------



## snake_1842 (17 Februar 2014)

Da das hier gut rein passt,

was macht man wenn der Hersteller keine Angaben zur elektrischen Lebensdauer macht sondern nur sowas wie elektrische Schaltspiele pro Stunde angibt?


----------



## Safety (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
erklär mal genauer was du damit meinst.


----------



## snake_1842 (18 Februar 2014)

> Wenn ein B10d  – Wert nicht vorliegt.
> 
> In diesem Fall  nimmt man den vom Hersteller spezifizierten Wert für die mechanische  und elektrische Lebensdauer der Komponenten/Bauteile



Ich habe halt keine Angaben zur elektrischen Lebensdauer von Schaltelementen (Schütze, Positionsschalter) der Frima ABB. Die geben in ihren Datenblättern nur elektrische Schaltspiele pro Stunde an. Mir fehlt halt der b10d Wert der Bauteile für die Berechnung des MTTFd und des T10 Wertes.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (19 Februar 2014)

Hast Du denn wirklich die richtigen Leute vom ABB ausreichend intensiv befragt????? Ich kann es mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass die keine B10 Werte für Schütze angeben (die ja regelmäßig auch sicherheitsrelevant sind). Da musst Du bei ABB nachbohren. Siemens gibt für Schütze üblicherweise B10= 1Mio/B10d=1,33Mio an, aber wohlgemerkt unter worst case Betrachtung, bei entsprechend geringer Last/Überdimensionierung geht das je nach Schütz bis B10=10 Mio hoch).  Es gibt in EN 13849-1/SISTEMA auch entsprechende Ersatzwerte nach "guter Ingenieurpraxis", wenn man keine Werte hat.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
es gibt definitiv Werte von dem Hersteller, habe da mal gearbeitet und Berechnungen gemacht. Aber man muss teilweise intensiv danach Fragen.


----------

